# Barco rc controlado por pic



## carptroya (Abr 13, 2009)

Hola a todos.

 Me dirijo a vosotros para que me aconsejéis sobre distintos temas relacionado con lo que pretendo hacer , gracias de antemano.

Mi proyecto es el siguiente : quiero construir un barco rc .

 la distancia a controlar sera de 1.5 km  y tendría que ser bidireccional ya que pretendo que me mande información de algunos parámetros del barco ,como distancia , coordenadas e imágenes.

saludos a todos


----------



## karl (Abr 13, 2009)

un microcontrolador no te va a servir de gran cosa (solo), lo que tienes que hacer es conseguirte un buen transmisor de RC y acoplarlo al micro, de esa forma puedes usar un par de canales para controlar tu barco, usando un formato diferencial sobre los canales y software para traducirlo, por ejemplo si canal 1 tiene pulsos de 1.5 milisegundos (que indicaria la posición tope de un servo) y canal dos tiene la posicion 1 milisegundo (apx el centro del servo) significa que gire a la derecha, o algo asi.
despues, un transmisor de radio con el mismo alcance y en otra frecuencia, para transmitir datos sencillos, por ejemplo, conectar a tu micro un GPS por el puerto serie que tienen estos ultimos y hacerle a tu micro un programa que este preguntandole las coordenadas, y que luego las mande por formato serie a tu transmisor a bordo, para recibirlas en una estación de trabajo con un receptor dedicado, y finalmente un transmisor de television (puede que necesites licencia para este ultimo) para las imagenes de video, si quieres cargarle todo a un micro, vas a estar en uno de estos dos escenarios:
1. "el Lunakhod", vehiculo espacial ruso que exploro la luna, podia enviar 1.5 imagenes por minuto! wow! tu barco casi lo logra, si no hay mucha interferencia
2.  tu micro es el CPU de Terminator, es lo unico que puedo imaginar que podria manejar tanta información en paralelo sin demasiados componentes adicionales.


----------



## carptroya (Abr 14, 2009)

Gracias por responder, pero creo que no me explique muy bien, lo intentare ahora.

La funcion del barco es la siguiente : 

                             1ª llevar comida para los peces ( cebar )    
                             2º llevar anzuelos
                             3º llevar sonda ( para saber , profundidad estructura del fondo y peces ) inalambrica 
                             4º llevar gps ( para saber en que pocision dejo, comida y anzuelo para otras secciones de pesca)
                             5º llevar una especie de submarino que ira unido por cable. ( llevara una camara de video ).

La sonda que tengo es una smartcast rf 15 inalambrica 

http://www.depositohidrografico.com...p_producto.php&md=0&codp=3217&prov=mercamania

el control del barco sera este .

ahora mi pregunta que modulo de rf que tenga una cobertura de 1.5 km me recomendais?.

las demas preguntas o dudas ya las comentare.

saludos a todos


----------



## karl (Abr 14, 2009)

no tengo un modelo exacto de radiocontrol, ya que no manejo eso con fecuencia. Te puedo decir que hay un libro llamado "Build your all terrain robot", que describe el problema (y la configuración) como yo te la describi, en el se menciona que necesitas varios transmisores ya que la calidad y caracteristicas de la información que transmites al barco y del barco hacia la base son bien diferentes, por ejemplo, el video necesita por definicion un ancho de banda y una frecuencia muy elevada, por lo que necesitas un transmisor de UHF para manejarlo, el GPS, y practicamente todo lo que manejes con texto lo puedes manejar con un walkie talkie modificado de 2 GHz, tienen un alcance como de 7 kilometros en condiciones de laboratorio, por lo que deben darte un buen alcance en el mar, donde no hay arboles o edificios que te corten la señal, trabas el del barco en transmitir, y usas una especie de MoDem (sea en el micro por software o un circuito dedicado) y lo transmites con un protocolo USART a una frecuencia fija, 9600 kbps son suficientes para transmisiones de texto cortas, como podria ser la posición del barco, la profundidad, y las banderas de los anzuelos, cebo, etcetera.
nuevamente, el transmisor de ordenes al barco mas conveniente seria un transmisor comercial de RC, ya que estos cubren los requisitos básicos de control, vas a necesitar "agandallarte" uno o dos canales para controlar las funciones no comúnes en tu modelo, y finalmente vas a tener que buscar la legislación de tu país para ver que clase y potencia de transmisor de video puedes usar sin requerir licencia, ya que eso varia de lugar en lugar, en este caso los criterios (tomados del libro mencionado) son: un ciclo de trabajo lo mas cercano al 100% para no perder señal, compatibilidad con una antena omnidirecciónal (de las telescopicas comunes) ya que no puedes garantizar que siempre vas a tener tu barco apuntado hacia el receptor, y el poder mas alto que consigas.
Adicionalmente busca que tu equipo no interfiera entre si, manten el transmisor lo mas cerca de su antena y las antenas lo mas alejadas que tu modelo te lo permita, de esa forma puedes evitarte desagradables sorpresas.


----------



## Guest (Abr 14, 2009)

Joooder el proyectito, aviso que cosas mas simples he visto fracasar.


----------



## carptroya (Ago 24, 2009)

Hola de nuevo, aun continuo con el proyecto.

Despues de mucho leer y consultar me decido por el modulo xbee-pro. ya que cumple mis prestaciones iniciales en cuanto a distancia y comunicacion .

El pic que utlizare sera 16f876. 

Ahora estoy intentando de hacer el programa ( os dire que de programacion ando mas bien cortito...jajjaj ). pero como soy cancer seguro que algo saldra.

P.D.: Se admiten criticas y sugerencias y una ayudita tampoco vendria mal.

Bueno como nadie quiere aportar ideas al tema seguiré contando mis progresos igual a alguien le interesa.

Como dije anteriormente la comunicacion sera con el Xbee-pro y los pic a utilizar en principio sera 15f876 .
Por que ese pic ?  en principio por tener 5 entradas anlogicas y dos salidas pwm que me serviran para controlar los dos motores que llevara.

El proyecto es algo complejo ya que parto desde cero tanto en la parte de control como en el diseño y construnccion de la embarcacion .

Decidi primero por la parte de control ya que para mi es fundamental y luego adaptar el diseño del casco dependiendo de los componentes utilizados.

Me explico no es igual tener una  autonomia de funcionamiento de1 hora a 5.

Lo primero que realize fue un grabador de pic http://www.sitionica.com.ar/.

Realicé los programas para los pic ( tanto para tx como para rx ),actualmente los tengo comunicado por el modulo usrt.
El control de los motores los realizo por dos puente en h (mosfet) y la velocidad por medio de los módulos pwm que trae el pic.

PD. en cuanto tenga algo de tiempo subo la simulación en Proteus.
ahora me encuentro comprobando temperatura de motor y Mosfet ya que hoy monté en pbc los puentes.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Chelouruguay (Sep 16, 2009)

No te desilusiones si nadie ha escrito algo aca, seguramente varios han pasado y leido tu tema pero por diversas cuestiones no pudieron aportar algo. Yo lo hice en un principio, lei tu tema, me parecio interesante pero no deje un comentario.
Ahora si lo estoy haciendo y te aviso que estaré siguiendo tu proyecto desde Uruguay, porque me parece muy bueno e interesante.

Yo estuve haciendo un proyecto de fin de carrera, con un compañero de clases, pero por tema tiempo, etc, lo tuvimos que abandonar, pero espero retomarlo o comenzar otro nuevo. En ese momento seguramente requiera ayuda de uds.

Un saludo y aca estoy si te puedo dar una mano en algo.


----------



## carptroya (Oct 13, 2009)

Hola a todos .

Gracias chelouruguay por tus comentarios , asi me siento menos solo ante este proyecto ......

Bueno como lo prometido es deuda dejo en una carpeta simulacion en proteus de un puente h con mosfet y pwm , controlado por pic 16f876 , tambien la pcb realizada con pcb wizard ( solo esta la etapa de potencia).

Los mosfet que estan en la simulacion no son los definitivos, los puse solo para poder simular ya que los que tengo puesto son :

irpf 5305 canal p

irpf 540n canal n.


Os dire que el puente h no es diseño mio, lo encontre en internet lo vi bastante sencillo y lo monte y funciono perfectamente por lo que esta simulado y provado.

La incorporacion mia fue conectar la señal de pwm del pic con el puente h.

pd , aparte del hex. lleva el asm por si lo quereis ver..

describo a continuacion el circuito : lleva un potenciometro para controlar velocidad y el cambio de sentido se realiza a travez de dos interuptores.

Esta parte del proyecto me ha servido para familializarme primero con la grabacion de un pic ya que nunca lo habia echo , aprender un poco del proteus y del pcb wizard y por supuesto para desarrollar el programa del pic.

Ahora solo os pido que lo simuleis y me digais en que lo puedo mejorar , ya que seguro se podria hacer mucho mejor...........gracias

Ahhhh¡¡¡¡¡ sigo en la lucha  ( soy cancer )


----------



## Pedroalh (Oct 20, 2009)

hola a todos yo no se mucho de esto pero lo que si evidente que es my difcil lo que intentare modificar un barco rc por que a mi solo me hace falta que me lleve el peso lo mas profundo posible. 
Mucha suerte yo estare espectante con tu avances


----------



## bretonrojo (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola, ya has conseguido realizar el proyecto? Yo estoy interesado en aumentar la distancia de control de un barco RC. Alguien podria indicarme como hacerlo.
Actualmente alcanzo una distancia de unos 300 mts y me interesaria alcanzar unos 600.El asunto es que no he encontrado informacion clara unos hablan de la antena otros del transmisor o receptor pero nadie me ha sido claro en que poder hacer para aumentar la distancia de control. A ver si entre todos podeis darme ayuda. Comentaros que mis conocimientos técnicos son mas bien escasos.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2010)

bretonrojo dijo:


> Hola, ya has conseguido realizar el proyecto? Yo estoy interesado en aumentar la distancia de control de un barco RC. Alguien podria indicarme como hacerlo........


Mira este otro post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/frecuencia-mayor-alcance-igual-potencia-34181/


----------



## carptroya (May 1, 2010)

Hola a todos.

El proyecto sigue vivo.

No postee nada mas ya que necesitaba buscar mas información y por supuesto seguir aprendiendo con los micros.

Al día de hoy os puedo comentar como llevo el proyecto, tanto en la parte de control como en el casco del barco, (TRABUQUITO), para ello os pondré fotos.

Bretonrojo, el proyecto aun no está terminado.

Lo que si tengo comprobado es la distancia que por ahora me da los xbee pro que es de 1km sin perdidas de datos, aunque el fabricante dice que puede llegar a 1.5km.

En cuanto a tu problema tienes dos soluciones, la primera poner antenas de mayor ganancias con lo cual aumentarías la distancia y como segunda opción poner un pequeño amplificador lineal a la frecuencia que utilices.

Espero haberte ayudado.

Saludos


----------



## Miperro (Jul 31, 2010)

Lo terminaste?

funcionó?

Por que por lo que se ve está muy bueno ese proyecto. Si te falta algo avisa, en una de esas te puedo echar una mano en algo.

Saludos.


----------



## carptroya (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola.
Miperro aun no está terminado,  estoy en la construcción del casco , sin el no podre empezar a probar toda la parte electrónica.

Gracias por tu ofrecimiento.

saludos


----------



## Miperro (Ago 2, 2010)

haa falta lo más importante.. bueno sería bueno saber, cuando lo termines de armar, como te fue.

Saludos !!


----------



## carptroya (Sep 18, 2010)

Muessli, te respondo por aquí, ya que no puedo mandar privado.

“hola, se ve muy interesante el proyecto de tu barco radiocontrolado, te hago una consulta, conseguiste comunicacion bidireccional entre pic y xbee?”

La respuesta es sí, aunque la distancia que probé fue de 1 km.

Espero la terminación del casco para poder hacer las pruebas pertinentes.

Miperro aun estoy en ello , pero ya falta poco para que empiece a navegar.

Saludos a todos


----------



## victor alfonso hernandez (Nov 9, 2010)

wow.. es un buen proyecto!! solo te puedo dar animos !!!.. estare al pendiente de tu progreso de _= manera yo estoy en el desarrollo de un RC, pero con el pic 16f84... y con la misma antena que tu usaste.. tomare una de tus ideas para apoyarme, ya que soy principiante en esto.. =D.. saludos y buena suerte!


----------



## carptroya (Feb 21, 2011)

Victor me alegra que esté haciendo otro RC.

El proyecto continua….

Quiero decir que ya por fin TRABUQUITO ( es como se llama el barco), hizo su primera travesía, dejo video para que lo veáis.





 
Este otro video fue una prueba de cómo funcionaba el equipo.





 
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 21, 2011)

esto es lo que estas buscando https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/control-remoto-pic-probado-funcionando-41085/ 
suerte


----------



## carptroya (Feb 21, 2011)

Amigo rey , pero si no busco nada, solo sigo ampliando el hilo que comencé hace más de un año………………..jajaj

Pero gracias


----------



## victor alfonso hernandez (Feb 21, 2011)

hola amigo.. quedo bn... y siempre si le pusiste la transmision de datos... que habias sugerido en la primera publicacion.. ??? ahora me interesa mucho sobre transmitir datos tal y como lo planteaste???.. y ps me serviria de mucho unas ideas para le eleccio correcta de mi antena... saludos.. felicidades !!


----------



## carptroya (Feb 22, 2011)

Si victor utilizo los modulos de rf XBee pro.

Dejo archivo rar con: simulación en proteus ,los hex, y por supuesto los código fuente , está realizado en proton.

Poco a poco seguiré subiendo información

Saludos a todos


----------



## DEPREDADORX1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Me parece excelente tu proyecto, felicitaciones y sigue adelante con esto, yo trataré de hacer algo parecido aunque tengo limitaciones de presupuesto je...

Ahora pregunto, qué tipo de motores utilizas, no los alcanzo a ver bien en el video, me imagino que pueden usarse servos también, cada motor puede girar en ambos sentidos o controlas la dirección manipulando ambos al tiempo, no tienes reversa?



Saludos nuevamente!!


----------



## carptroya (Feb 23, 2011)

dejo dire donde esta detallado el paso a paso de la construcción del casco de 

TRABUQUITO.


http://www.modelismonaval.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=6424



en esta otra podreis ver todo el Hardware y software utilizado al día de hoy, aunque todo esto tengo que pasarlo a este foro , pero por falta de tiempo no puedo.


http://www.modelismonaval.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=8630




saludos


----------



## tutu (Feb 23, 2011)

buenas noches,

te felicito quedo expectacular el barco!!


----------



## DEPREDADORX1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Venga... Saludos...

He armado el circuito en protoboard y funka super bien, yo he trabajado con el pic 877, espero llegar a concluir el proyecto completo.

De mil y mas gracias!!!


----------



## carptroya (Feb 27, 2011)

Amigo DEPRE me alegro que te funcione, el proyecto que bajaste no tenia reverse. Solo fue una prueba para ver como se comportaba el barco, los motores que llevan son de 600 con reductora, todo ello esta explicado en el paso a paso de su construcción.

Este siguiente paso es dotarlo de reverse y menú de lcd para que nos muestre diferente datos , para ello hay que modificar el hardware y sof tanto del emisor como del receptor(barco).

El sof ya lo tengo terminado y simulado en proteus , hoy intentare modificar todo el hardware y probarlo en real .

Saludos y comentas lo que creas oportuno.


----------



## victor alfonso hernandez (Mar 4, 2011)

en verdad sorprendente tu trabajo amigo... espero poder empezar este proyecto..ya q soy estudiante de ingenieria y tengo el deseo de entrar a concurso de lanchas... felicidades,,, por cierto una pregunta... cres que con estas antenas se puedan transmitir video...???? ya que estoy en la construccion de un robot hexapodo para autoindependencia y quisiera poder transmitir video de que es lo que hay enfrente del robot... saludos amigo!


----------



## carptroya (Mar 5, 2011)

hola victor.

En este hilo queda respondida tu pregunta
[/SIZE] 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/puede-transmitir-voz-video-protocolo-zigbee-19374/


----------



## victor alfonso hernandez (Mar 9, 2011)

muchas gracias amigo... buscare una alternativa... mientras trabajo con mis proyectos, que tengo para este semestre. el hexapodo lo trabajare poco a poco!! saludos !!!


----------

